# I'm new!



## HammerFist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello all, I just signed up. I've been studying 7 star Praying Mantis Kung Fu for about 2 years. I like to run, lift and practice my forms. I'm looking forward to chating with you all.


----------



## Oak Bo (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi ya Hammerfist :wavey:
 Welcome aboard, glad you're here :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Hammerfist  Welcome to a great place ~!

Enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome Hammerfist!  Well you are in good company, a lot of good Kung Fu people around!  If you have any questions about the forum, you can set up a thread in this forum or PM me if you need just a specific question answered and I will try to help.  Hope you enjoy the forum!  TW


----------



## Paul B (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi and welcome,Hammerfist! artyon:


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Hammerfist!  

Mike


----------



## Vadim (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Hammerfist! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## still learning (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello, Welcome to the forums. You will find many helpful information.  Aloha


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 2, 2004)

Welcome Hammerfist


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Dec 2, 2004)

You have the BEST AVATAR EVER!

That rocks. :-D


----------



## HammerFist (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone. I'm sure I'll be seeing you all around.


----------



## tmonis (Dec 2, 2004)

Welcome Hammerfist and enjoy posting.artyon:


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 2, 2004)

*waves hello*


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 2, 2004)

Greetings Hammerfist and welcome MartialTalk.  This is the most well-rounded, intelligent, well-moderated spot like it on the web and we all really like it here.  I'm sure you will too!

 Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting!!

 SheSulsa


----------



## akfathens (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Hammerfist, and welcome! I'm new here too, and have found that everyone here is quite friendly and engaging. I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here!

Best,

Ken


----------



## archmagician (Dec 3, 2004)

Who do you study 7 star under? 

I study under John Cheng, who is a "Lee Kam Wing" disciple.







The guy being punched by Lee Kam Wing is my instructor.


----------



## HammerFist (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not really sure about my 7 star lieneage. My sifu learned in Hawaii. There's a picture on the wall of my school with my sifu and his. I'm sure I could find out more.


----------



## Baytor (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard, HammerFist.


----------



## archmagician (Dec 3, 2004)

HammerFist said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure about my 7 star lieneage. My sifu learned in Hawaii. There's a picture on the wall of my school with my sifu and his. I'm sure I could find out more.


Don't sweat it. I was only curious. 

I am definitely not one of those "You must be in the proper lineage or you are no good" people. To me all that matters is "Can you use your martial skills in a fight". I asked the question just to see if I knew of your instructor.

It will be nice to talk to someone else studying seven star to see how the training varies.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome! :cheers:


----------

